# What are your favorite salads?



## merstar

Here are some of mine - Will post links to any of the recipes if anyone's interested:

Thai-Style Pasta Salad
Pacific Rim Caesar Salad
Citrus Green Bean Salad
Carrot Rapee
Carrot, Orange, and Radish Salad
Salade de Concombres et Chevre (Cucumber and Goat Cheese Salad) 
Thai Cucumber Salad


----------



## Dawgluver

These all sound great, Merstar!  Links please!

I love potato salad, that crunchy ramen noodle salad with bok choy and toasted sesame seeds, salad bar salad (AKA salad in a bag here) with sunflower seeds cottage cheese and peas, a really good coleslaw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Coleslaw!  creamy and oil & vinegar

My go to lunch salad: Baby Kale, Baby Spinach, Baby Arugula, sprouts (alfalfa, lentil, radish), grape tomatoes, green onions, walnuts, dried cranberries, scoop of tuna or salmon salad (lemon juice, capers, diced sweet onions), side of red wine vinegar and olive oil Italian dressing.  

Fruit salads.


----------



## Katie H

Salads are wonderful venues for creation.

I have a smoked salmon Caesar salad that I created not long after I got the Cameron's stovetop smoker.  This salad is one of our favorites.

Now, after having some at Glenn's daughter's home, I have developed a fondness for Cajun/Creole potato salad and, after playing with the ingredients, I think I've come up with a "winner."  At least Glenn and his son say so.  That's all the encouragement I need.

I also have an awesome main course salad of short ribs and beets with tarragon.  This is a recipe I got from chef Daniel Boulud before anyone knew he existed.

Let's see...there are many more, but these are the ones that came off the top of my head.


----------



## merstar

Dawgluver said:


> These all sound great, Merstar!  Links please!
> 
> I love potato salad, that crunchy ramen noodle salad with bok choy and toasted sesame seeds, salad bar salad (AKA salad in a bag here) with sunflower seeds cottage cheese and peas, a really good coleslaw.



Hi Dawgluver,

Which ones do you want me to link to?


----------



## Kayelle

We have a dinner salad almost every night but I hate to make them, not sure why. Steve is in charge of making them and he nightly goes over the top with all kinds of goodies we may have on hand. One *must* in our dinner salads is strips of pickled beets, no matter what.
If I order a beloved Cobb Salad in a restaurant, it had better come with perfect strips of ingredients over the greens, and *not tossed *or I'll send it back. Yes, I do ask first.
I love to make my "copy cat" KFC cole slaw..the best ever imo.
A great perfectly made spinach salad is top of the list too.
I can't really think of a salad I don't like.


----------



## Dawgluver

merstar said:


> Hi Dawgluver,
> 
> Which ones do you want me to link to?




Hm, let's see... All of them?  They all sound good!


----------



## CWS4322

I love salad but I have no recipes for salads. I make them to taste (I must be Chef Michael Smith's twin separated at birth). I love to mix "bitter" greens with regular greens, tomatoes, yellow/orange/red peppers, dehydrated tomatoes, pickled beans, sprouts, berries, nuts, cheese, seeds, and toss it all together with an infused EVOO and specialty vinegar, S&P, some nutritional yeast, some edible flowers, chopped hard cooked eggs, some sesame oil, maybe a bit of grated ginger and soy sauce, fresh chopped herbs, maybe some wild rice or barley. Grated baby beets, carrots, radishes, kohlrabi, zucchini, grated cabbage. Not much help, here. If I've recently made kimchi, I'll use the "juice" from that as the dressing and finely chop some of the kimchi. My go-to 5-bean salad is tossed with homemade salsa and topped with fresh chopped cilantro. When in season, add some fresh chopped cucumbers and fresh tomatoes, onion, grilled corn, green and wax beans, kidney beans, garbanzo beans, rosemary-lemon pickled beans, some chopped fresh kale, swiss chard, or spinach. The older I get, the less often I use recipes except when baking. I wing most of what I cook and use what is on hand--either in the pantry or in the garden or in season.


----------



## merstar

Dawgluver said:


> Hm, let's see... All of them?  They all sound good!



Okay, here ya go. I do tweaks on most of these, but here are the basic recipes - some are posted with the tweaks:

Thai-Style Pasta Salad
Thai-Style Pasta Salad Recipe | Vegetarian Times

Pacific Rim Caesar Salad
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/105973

Citrus Green Bean Salad
Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe at CooksRecipes.com

Carrot Rapee
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

Carrot, Orange, and Radish Salad
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

Salade de Concombres et Chevre (Cucumber and Goat Cheese Salad) 
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

Thai Cucumber Salad                  
Thai Cucumber Salad Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Zereh

My favorite right now (it'll change tomorrow or the next day, I'm sure): arugula, white beans, thinly sliced red onions, capers with olive oil, lemon juice, lemon zest and a splash of maple syrup in the vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Dawgluver

merstar said:


> Okay, here ya go. I do tweaks on most of these, but here are the basic recipes - some are posted with the tweaks...




Thank you Merstar!  They all look yummy!


----------



## merstar

Dawgluver said:


> Thank you Merstar!



You're very welcome!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Salad Nicoise or greek salads.  I like these in summer using fresh rather than dried oregano. 

I Like:
Tabbouleh
Chinese/ Asian/  chicken salads
3 bean salads 
Cole slaw,  like KFC/ or vinegar based, but really, my favorite is using blue cheese dressing mixed in just before serving so it doesn't get watery.  
I like plain old tuna pasta salad with baby peas.  

I notice I don't seem to put fruit mixed in salads very often.  No strawberries or watermelon with my spinach etc.  Not sure why.  I love fruit salads that are all fruits.


----------



## CraigC

Carpaccio on a bed of arugula with shaved parmesan.


----------



## Aunt Bea

When I go out it is usually a Cobb salad, chicken wing salad or a steak salad.

At home I usually keep it pretty simple.

Cucumber and onion with apple cider vinegar, S&P, celery seed.
Tomato, oregano, S&P, olive oil.
Cabbage salad.

My all time favorite is a traditional potato salad, now days it is a once or twice a year treat.  Please peel the potatoes!


----------



## chiklitmanfan

Somebody please stop me!

1) Potato salad (my wife's specialty)
2) 3 bean salad (feel free to make dressing suggestions)
3) Southern style cole slaw (Chick-Fil-A makes one of my favorites) slightly sweet and chopped very fine.  I'll eat just about any cole slaw however.
4) Kale or baby greens, thin-sliced purple onion, feta cheese, candied pecans, mandarin oranges with a raspberry vinegarette dressing. 

5) This is the fantastic one my Dad used to make back in the 50's: Would you believe wedges of pear, grapefruit, avocado with thin slices of American cheese between them all on a bed of lettuce covered with French dressing?  He would arrange them in a circle alternating all the ingredients.  It is a taste treat to die for.

6) My grandma's picnic delight which is lime jello with cottage cheese and fruit cocktail set into the jello.  As kids, me and my cousins couldn't get enough if this treat.

This is only a partial list.....


----------



## CWS4322

Today's lunch salad was:

1 head of red leaf lettuce
5 walnuts, roasted and chopped
a handful of "yellow" raisins
3 spears of asparagus, blanched
4 broccoli florets, blanched
1 carrot, julienned
2 stalks celery
1 tomato
1 avocado
35 g smoked salmon
1 hard cooked egg
nutritional yeast
a handful of garbanzo bean sprouts
some lemon zest
about 1/4 c rhubarb with S&P and white wine vinegar
mushrooms
1 shallot, chopped
some chives and garlic chives

I had considered adding a chopped apple, but the 6 qt bowl was rather full...so figured I had enough to eat. I was stuffed (still am!).

Tossed together, drizzled with EVOO and freshly squeezed lemon juice, S&P.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pears and brie with walnuts.


----------



## JanetMlr

*Another new favorite*

This is a salad I had when we went out to dinner last night. It was so pretty, and I didn't think to take a picture of it! The plate was piled with mesclun greens, and then mandarin orange pcs., apple, walnuts, dried cranberries, croutons and a topped with a little round warm panko coated goat cheese medallion, with raspberry vinaigrette. I opted to have the grilled chicken on that as well. I can't wait to try this one at home. I'm guessing it's a common summer salad, but I hadn't had it before.  Yummm!


----------



## Zereh

Made this a couple weeks ago and it was so good I grabbed some smoked chicken yesterday to make it again! I'm also loving black rice. It's not only a nutritional powerhouse, it tastes great and it makes this salad look a million bucks. 


Turkey & Black Rice Salad

1/2 cup        of Fresh Cilantro, chopped
3 Tbsp        of Fresh Mint, chopped
2 Tbsp        of Canola Oil (I used olive oil)
3 Tbsp        of Rice Wine Vinegar
1 Tbsp        of Lime Juice
1 tsp        of Sugar (I used honey)
1/2 tsp        of Sesame Oil
1 Tbsp        of Soy Sauce
1 Clove        of Garlic, finely minced
1 tsp        of Grated Ginger
1         Jalapeno Pepper, seeded and finely minced
1        red Bell Pepper, diced (I roasted my red pepper)
3 cups        of Cooked Black Rice
8oz        of Cooked Shredded Turkey (I used part of a smoked chicken quarter)


----------



## Zereh

Oh, and this: 

Four Persian cucumbers, sliced paper thin

Dress w/ rice wine vinegar, a bit of honey + pepper flakes (I'm obsessed with my Korean-style ones generally used in kim chi) and a shake of kosher salt.

Drain most of the oil from a can of good tuna and chunk it up over the cucumbers.


It was so good I'm tempted to go back to the store for more of those cute little cucumbers!


----------



## CWS4322

Bump!


Like Chef Michael Smith and Chef Amy Thielen, unless I'm testing a recipe, I tend to cook without a recipe--my taste buds are the determining factor. A bit of this, a dash of that, what else is in the pantry/freezer/cupboard/fridge. A friend recently mentioned to me that I put things in salad she'd never think of--pomegranate seeds, orange segments, chickpeas, black beans, nutritional yeast, corn kernels, chia seeds, hemp seeds, fresh berries, dried fruit (dates, cranberries, apricots), chopped olives, pickled peppers, grated garlic, ginger, nuts, cheeses--can't think what else off the top of my head...bacon! For dressing, I use EVOO and a flavoured vinegar or citrus juice. I'm not big on dressing--I just like plain dressing. I just toss together what I have--a bit of crunch, of bit of sweet, a bit of sour/tart, some protein, maybe some fried noodles or wontons, it all depends on my mood and what I have on hand. I was just surprised when she said that what I do with salads she would never think of doing and that one of the things she loves about coming to my house for a meal is that I always serve a salad that is a work of art (her words, not mine).


----------



## ardchoille

Lettuce, radish, chopped celery, chopped carrots, snow peas, sliced cucumber, cherry tomatoes, no dressing = perfect salad


----------



## creative

Red Cabbage Coleslaw (with raisins, yogurt, apple etc)

Potato Salad (preferably with chopped boiled eggs and topped with toasted pine nuts)

Nicoise Salad

Roasted Vegetable Salad (peppers, courgettes, tomatoes, with artichoke hearts)


----------



## AlexTom

*My choice*

If I have to pick I'd have to say tham my fav salad is MARINATED TOMATO SALAD.


----------



## FrankZ

Arnie's Junior...


----------



## CWS4322

Coffee or espresso brings enhances the flavor of lettuces. I like to add a bit to the vinegar and evvo when using bitter greens.


----------



## Zereh

CWS4322 said:


> Coffee or espresso brings enhances the flavor of lettuces. I like to add a bit to the vinegar and evvo when using bitter greens.



Interesting. I'll give this a try!


----------



## CWS4322

I use espresso balsamic but you can add espresso or coffee to your regular vinegar and EVOO vinaigrette.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What I want to know is why do Southwestern Caesar salad and Santa Fe salad have corn in them, but a cob salad doesn't?


----------



## GotGarlic

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What I want to know is why do Southwestern Caesar salad and Santa Fe salad have corn in them, but a cob salad doesn't?



Because it's not a cob salad - it's a Cobb salad. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobb_salad


----------



## Zagut

My favorite salad.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zagut said:


> My favorite salad.




You stole my recipe, Zagut!


----------



## Zagut

I'm so sorry Dawgluver. 

I'll use less greens next time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooooh....I'll have some of your salad, Zagut!


----------



## GotGarlic

That looks yummy!


----------



## maria_fit

*New favorite salad*

Hey guys!

I am thinking about doing some experimenting regarding my salad composition. Can you guys suggest some hot new flavours or types of indregients that I could try and combine. I am thinking more like something that you cannot find on the shelves of supermarkets.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

My favorite salads are:

Caesar Salad (Joy of cooking recipe)
Yellow potato salad
French potato salad
Coleslaw
Greek summer salad
Beet salad
Bread salad


----------



## taxlady

I don't really have a favourite salad. Any salad with lots of healthy, organic vegis and a freshly made dressing/vinaigrette is good by me. I also like tuna/chicken/egg salad and tossed salads with protein.


----------



## Addie

Egg, Potato, Tuna, and KFC Cole Slaw. I make the KFC CS quite often. I prefer to eat salads without any bread.


----------



## anas94

indian appact salad and caeser salad is my best ever !!


----------



## missjane

Salads are healthy and easy to make. This is why I never miss adding a salad in my meals.  Here are my favourite recipes:

Wild rice & Brussels sprout salad
Firecracker chicken noodle salad
Brown rice salad
Couscous salad with roasted maori potatoes
Raw energy salad with crunchy seeds
Red quinoa salad with Nashi pear
Warm sprouted salad with mung bean fettuccine
Green & red salad
Black quinoa kumara salad

https://www.ceres.co.nz/recipe-category/salads-dressings/


----------



## larry_stewart

missjane said:


> Salads are healthy and easy to make. This is why I never miss adding a salad in my meals.  Here are my favourite recipes:
> 
> Wild rice & Brussels sprout salad
> Firecracker chicken noodle salad
> Brown rice salad
> Couscous salad with roasted maori potatoes
> Raw energy salad with crunchy seeds
> Red quinoa salad with Nashi pear
> Warm sprouted salad with mung bean fettuccine
> Green & red salad
> Black quinoa kumara salad
> 
> https://www.ceres.co.nz/recipe-category/salads-dressings/



Id be interested in some of these recipes, especially the Wild rice and Brussel sprout salad.

Larry


----------



## HolyCanoli

I love a Caeser salad and this Asian salad that a little salad shop next to work makes.  It includes a spring lettuce mix, mandarin oranges, cucumbers, edemame, hick peas and crunchy noodles with a homemade sesame dressing!  They also put it in a wrap which is a nice change every once in a while


----------



## medtran49

Meal salads: 
Blackened steak (sliced thin) with roasted/steamed baby potatoes, sliced red onion, dry sautéed mushrooms, gorgonzola cheese crumbles, mixed greens with a balsamic vinaigrette.  

Rusty Pelican salad (local restaurant) made with steamed shrimp, hard boiled egg, sliced raw mushrooms, chopped chives, tomatoes, bib or red leaf lettuce tossed with a homemade honey mustard dressing.  It was a composed salad dressed and tossed tableside.  

Chicken Caesar salad with homemade dressing and croutons.  

Nicoise salad is becoming a favorite.  

Couscous salad made with leftover chopped Cuban pork, black beans, chopped red bell pepper, cilantro, red onions, sometimes we throw in some chopped green bell too, dressed with a red wine or balsamic vinaigrette.  

Chef salad and Cobb salad.  

Side salads:
Sliced avocado and red onions dressed with lime juice, olive oil, S and P to go with Cuban meals, no lettuce. 

Arugula (sometimes mixed with spinach) with sliced red onion, dressed with lemon or lime juice, olive oil, S and P. 

Wedge with blue cheese and bacon.  

Either meal or side salad:
Spinach salad with hard-boiled eggs, bacon, and dressed with a warm to hot dressing made with bacon grease.


----------



## Addie

I pay for it later, but I love to take just iceberg lettuce, chop it up and drown it in Hidden Valley salad dressing. Let it sit until it is soft. then pig out on it. But I only do it about once or less a year.


----------



## Sagittarius

Wow.  Some sensational salad ideas here ..  

My favorite salads are uncountable as I have a salad every day, however, here are a few:

Niçoise ..

Caprese:   Tomato, Fresh Basil, Mozzarella di Bufala with Italian Evvo & Modena, Balsamic Vinegar. 

Greek Salad with Goat Cheese Feta .. 

Radicchio, Rocket & Evoo with Modena Balsamic Vinegar .. 

Spinach Salad .. 

Prawns & Orange Salad with Minced Baby Greens ..  Evoo & Modena Balsamic Vinegar. 

Carrot Vinaigrette with  Scampi & pale green leeks.  

Ensadilla Rusa (  Russian Spanish Potato Salad with Tuna & Home Made Mayo ) 

Panzanella Salad .. 

A Waldorf Salad .. 



Off top of head ..   I  totally enjoy most salads however, I am very fussy about the lettuce type greens used and normally substitute .. 

Have  a lovely day and thanks for all the recipes too ..


----------

